# win2k3 adding computer to domain problem on esx



## darksync (Aug 17, 2009)

hi all im new on this beatifull forum 

i have a bit off a problem
i bought a test system dell poweredge 2650 
i installed esx 3.5i on it no problem 
then i could install 2 w2k3 's wit active directory as a virual machine 
primary and secondary 

so far no problem 

i added a user and when i look at the secondary everything is copied 

then i installed on my home desktop in vmware a new virtual xp with bridged networking 

i turned the firewall of both xp's off vmware one and desktop 

now when i try to add the vmware xp to the domain i get the username and password question

but then it says 

error attempting to join the domain 
the network location cannot be reached
so i cant join the domain
already trys to manualy add it in my domain with add computer 

maybe router problem dlink di655 

help please ! )))
thxs


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try Edit Settings of the VM machine, click on Network and select the correct network for the machine. 'Local' means that its not connected to any network. You need to connect it to a live network. 

If no other network is available, make sure you have configured your virtual networks up to your physical network!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

In the vmware session make sure its bridged and you have a check on the connect at power on. Then on the VM session in the XP os do an IP config /all make sure all of this is the same subnet as the server and the 2 virtual win 2 k 3s. Also you will want to make one of your DNS locations (perfearably the first) be pointed to the WIn 2k3 server with AD installed. Another thing is try adding the machine using the FQDN and making sure that the 2 Win 2 K 3 servers have good DNS resolution as AD Domains are heavily DNS dependant.


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi darksync,

First all of I want you to check that the esx server and ur desktop should be in the same network. If the network is same, then please check the firewall status in the esx server. If firewall blocking, then u need to open port for desktop computer to listen. If firewall is not the issue, then please check the desktop computer which is participating in the network or not. If you check all above these feature, you can find out ur problem.


----------



## darksync (Aug 17, 2009)

ok thxs for the replys i will try this have littel time now ((


----------



## saif4u_alwys (Aug 27, 2009)

darksync said:


> hi all im new on this beatifull forum
> 
> i have a bit off a problem
> i bought a test system dell poweredge 2650
> ...


hi,
u r getting error while joining the vm to the domain because ur VM is not able to find out the domain path. U can do one thing that is, just open ur vm local area connection, go to properties, select tcp/ip, then properties, there in the below there is dns ip reqires, make it static & put ur domain ip address, hope ur problem ll be solved


----------



## darksync (Aug 17, 2009)

ok thxs i will try this


----------

